# More Jess



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Jess popped round today for a little shoot in order to get more
confidence in front of the camera.

Also had a little play in Lightroom & Photoshop which was fun.

Here are a few that we both liked.

Comments welcome as always.

1.

Jess Chaffey Pt3-83-Bleach by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Jess Chaffey Pt3-57 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Jess Chaffey Pt3-36 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

4.

Jess Chaffey Pt3-127 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

4th shot stands out for me, nice pose.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

neilos said:


> 4th shot stands out for me, nice pose.


Thanks bud, think #4 is one of my faves from the shoot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no idea about the ins and outs of taking a good picture, but I like the subject matter, so it's all good from me... 

:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots mate. 

In an effort to give some feedback I'd say you could have improved with the lighting in the first shot. Looks a wee bit flat with very little modelling to her face. It looks like you've used a modeling light (or flash?) right of camera. I would have raised it a bit to drop the shadow of her nose half way down her lip, this would have given her eyes a bit more depth too. Also, the fill light on the left looks like its washing away alot of the shadow camera left. 


I like how youve captured some catch light in her eyes. 

I am very much a beginner so take all of this with a pinch of salt, its just how I would have tried to improve the shot. 

Cheers.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

2nd for me.

You should both gain more confidence from these :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

B2ONGO said:


> Nice shots mate.
> 
> In an effort to give some feedback I'd say you could have improved with the lighting in the first shot. Looks a wee bit flat with very little modelling to her face. It looks like you've used a modeling light (or flash?) right of camera. I would have raised it a bit to drop the shadow of her nose half way down her lip, this would have given her eyes a bit more depth too. Also, the fill light on the left looks like its washing away alot of the shadow camera left.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you comments & advice.
I normally have the main light higher but on this occasion, the
ceiling was in the way lol



Gruffs said:


> 2nd for me.
> 
> You should both gain more confidence from these :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have no idea about the ins and outs of taking a good picture, but I like the subject matter, so it's all good from me...
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------

